# only one 24hr drinking den in Cardiff! wtf!



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2005)

beeb 



> Sixty 24-hour licences have been granted and of those 14 are going to pubs and clubs. *In Cardiff, only a casino has been granted a 24-hour licence* while in Wrexham another has gone to a nightclub.



 
i know dempseys has been open til one for a few months now
but surely there'd be a market for at least one pub staying open all night? or til 6am or something

thoughts?

also is there a list of the shops that will be selling 24hrs anywhere, that would be handy


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 24, 2005)

Kitty Flynns has got a Licence until 4am.
Only Emporium and a few more clubs have got 6am.

Apparently the licencing committee (read gang of old biddie cllrs) won't allow anything after 1am outside St Mary's St - Great.

I was hoping there would be somewhere in Roath I could continue to sup until the wee hours but alas it looks like it won't be happening any time soon.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2005)

time for an urban private members club then! havesi (sp?) style


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 24, 2005)

Or else we get ourselves signed in as Casino members...


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 24, 2005)

only one place? wow thats amzing,

 i did notice though that central (the weatherspoons) will b open till midnight, but at weekends that means it will b fuller of creation type people, oh joy!


where is kitty flyns? down st.marys and wat clubs have later ones? moloko's?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2005)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> only one place? wow thats amzing,
> 
> i did notice though that central (the weatherspoons) will b open till midnight, but at weekends that means it will b fuller of creation type people, oh joy!
> 
> ...



u can see kitty flyns from there it is on the corner of st mary's st and caroline street, narrow front bar, in a green style.


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 24, 2005)

oh i c, no where u mean

THANKS


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 25, 2005)

You can drink til 4 in Club X and they stay open til 6. (If you can stand the musak).


----------



## grangetownwhale (Dec 8, 2005)

Tescos's Western Avenue Cardiff are selling booze 24hr

GTW


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 8, 2005)

Has the Spar all nighter in City Road got a license?

Would be worth a fly on the wall documentary that.


----------

